# craigslist baby cockateils



## granny teil (Apr 25, 2013)

I have noticed on craigslist they have several baby cockateils listef these babies are between 3 wks to 3 months old how do they know what the babies gender is.Are they going by mutations and gentics? Sorry I am new at this game just wondering. Thanks


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

some people know, some don't.
many people advertise their birds as one gender, but they're actually the other  
unfortunately not all breeders know much about mutations\genetics.
some do, some don't.
it's sort of a hit-and-miss game. sexing young cockatiels is not easy.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

With some pairs, you can tell the sex of the baby based on the parents' genetics. I can tell the sex of Buster and Shodu's children based on their color; they have grey sons and their daughters are either cinnamon or lutino, because Shodu is grey and Buster is split to lutino on one X and to cinnamon on the other. With Pip and Ladybug, any cinnamon chicks are female but other than that I don't know the gender because the other colors could be either sex.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its very likely either they're guessing or basing off genetics. I had one breeder who was selling Pebbles and I wanted a hen so I asked her what the parents were. Well both of Pebbles parents were WF pieds, making her a female since mom wasn't a visual pearl. When I mentioned that to the breeder she was like "o yea that's right" but I could tell she really didn't know much about genetics. People selling baby tiels on craigslist (besides the fact that "technically" you can only rehome not sell animals on there) probably don't know much about what they are selling.


----------

